# Works CR Geometry?



## rook

What happened to the Works CR? I went to Merlin's website to look up some geometry info on it, and it's not listed any longer on their website. Where can I find this info?


----------



## AFS

Here's a pdf for the 08 Merlin catalog: http://www.americanbicyclegroup.com/images/merlin/Merlin08.pdf 

Link comes from the following thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=159819


----------



## rook

AFS said:


> Here's a pdf for the 08 Merlin catalog: http://www.americanbicyclegroup.com/images/merlin/Merlin08.pdf
> 
> Link comes from the following thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=159819



Hi. I just had a look at the links you posted. Thanks very much! It's a shame Merlin stopped making the WorksCR. I know it gets great reviews.


----------



## reippuert

rook said:


> What happened to the Works CR? I went to Merlin's website to look up some geometry info on it, and it's not listed any longer on their website. Where can I find this info?


Looks like the new Extraligt is identical to the Works TR 2.5/3 from 2007.

Others have mentioned that the rear triangle on Extralight 09 is from the works line (including the 31.7mm seattube) but the top and down tubes seems identical as well: tapered non butted toptube, elliptcal and larger diameter non butted down tube.

The weight and geometry is also identical to the Works TR from 2007 (and lighter than the 2008 Extralight).

Too bad they did not chose to continue the CR as wel as a compact version of the Extralight. The compact CR is more than 100g lighter than the TR 07/Extralight 09 - however owning a CR myself i'd say that the new Extralight is much more tan a race bike than the previous Extralight.

The Extralight used to be a Cyrene with doubble butted main tube and stays (the Cyrene has round shaped tubes, with more ordinary diameter). The 2009 extraligt is aslo cheaper that the prevous doubble butted Extraligt and the Cyrene,


----------



## Bartali14

It is definately too bad Merlin stopped the Works CR 2,5/3. I am lucky enough to own one and it's a great bike. Apart from that, I like the more modern styling as well. Merlin had more choice with this bike and discontinuing it leaves their spectrum a bit poor...;-(
They still make great bikes though!


----------



## surferdude69

*Re: Merlin works CR*

The management at Merlin bicycles, must be a bunch of brain dead zombies. 

"Why oh Why" did they stop making, the Works CR?????:idea: 

Im lucky enough, to own one.


----------

